# Aprovechar Altavoces



## ksti (Ene 3, 2007)

En esto del sonido estoy un poco verde. Mi duda es, yo tengo un par de altavoces viejos con su caja de madera. Estaban conectados a un amplificador mediante los 2 cablecitos rojo y negro.
Ahora yo quiero aprovecharlos haciendoles algun apañito. Me gustaria conectarlos a un MP3, al PC o a algun lado.

En el "culo" pone 15W Nom. 50W Max.
5,4 OZ Magnet 4-OHM
80-18,000 Hz

Ahi van mis preguntas:

Como se alimentan y las caracteristicas de la alimentacion?
Como puedo conectarlos a un MP3, PC o similar?
La caja de resonancia como debe ser?
Como los debo aislar?

Si quereis foto pedirla!

Saludos!
Gracias!


----------



## Apollo (Ene 7, 2007)

Hola ksti:

Para usarlas necesitas un amplificador de 40W efectivos, ya que el límite de las qye tienes es de 50 yno es muy recomendable tenerlas funcionando al límite de su capacidad, la caja, pues como no son de gran potencia puedes comprar unos "Baffles", o cajones normales con una pequeña salida de aire para mejor resonancia.

Si no tienes la experiencia en electrónica sería un poco difícil (Y caro) tratar de armar el emplificador (Aunque no imposible por supuesto), pero creo que sería mejor opción que compraras uno de los "kits" que venden para armar, ya viene con la placa y los componentes necesarios. Con el amplificador ya hecho, puedes conectarlos a lo que tu quieras.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## ksti (Ene 8, 2007)

En electronica si que tengo experiencia. Pero en el ambito del sonido pues poca.

Gracias por la respuesta!


----------

